# What workstand do you use???



## Nadamamasboy (May 20, 2006)

Hi there, I'm in the market for a portable workstand and was looking for some input before I make a purchase. If you have one, please let me know what you like/dislike about it. I'm not looking for the fancy expensive gadgets out there but I'd like to refrain from getting stuck with a budget piece of junk as well.

Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

Ultimate Stands Recreational stand (BRS-50?). It's cheap, sturdy, and really good. Only problem I have with it is the clutch that controls the angle of the bike needs to be tightened down a lot or heavy or unbalanced bikes don't keep in one spot. You can find them at MEC for 120.

The Toronto bike show is in a couple of weeks... you could always snag a Park Tool basic stand for 100 or less... those come highly recommended as well.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

feedback sports (formerly ultimate stands) are super nice. i have the elite and its very well thought out, portable, and very stable.


----------



## slowdave999 (Jul 25, 2008)

i also have an elite stand can get them on mec, clamps the fork super stable, i would buy another.


----------



## mrben0101 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a Park Tool stand. It is the one that folds down and this is why I got it.. The stand is great and stabel and I can put it in the trunk of the car and take to the trail head or camp site.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I, too, use a Park stand. After using them for years at the shop, I wouldn't get anything else for my home. They're durable, and their clamps work great. There's a reason virtually every bike shop uses Park stands.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I have a Feedback (aka Ultimate) stand that I have used for 5 years, works great, easy to pack down into the bag, and if you need customer support, they have got it like dirt.


----------



## Nadamamasboy (May 20, 2006)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:

As a Clyde, my bike is heavier and will be clamped via seat post so rotational stability is important to me. I used a Park PCS 10 this summer - jamming in the headpeice and had to fix it for the guy; otherwise a nice stand. Also used a Veloman - sticking at the clamp where the two tubes slide together to adjust the height; also a nice stand and had to fix that too (I'm seeing a pattern here...) Both times I really didn't evaluate them as I was busy wrenching at the Hot August Nights 24hr race. The issues with the stands I used could be maintenance related.

Has anyone used the Sette ST-7 from Pricepoint? They have a sale on them right now and look a lot like a Park-Veloman-Minoura combo. What I don't like about it is the legs are parallel to the ground - so if I'm on an uneven area (like camping for a race) it could become unstable. I don't know if it can be assembled with the legs inverted like the Veloman - then it looks like it would be good.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylePkey=15614&style_id=370 SETSD5 KIT

I know there was a guy on here that's a Pricepoint rep but I forget who he was so I can't ask the leg question.

Again, I appreciate everyone's feedback! I know you get what you pay for but sometimes the top of the line is more than you need.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

What do u guys think of the Basic Park PCS-9 Stand? is it worth $87 shipped new?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

It's about as good a stand as you're going to get for $87. For light/occasional use it's going to be a great stand.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

louisssss said:


> What do u guys think of the Basic Park PCS-9 Stand? is it worth $87 shipped new?


What, the other thread you'd just starting about what work stand to get wasn't enough? 

Why are you asking this after we _already_ recommended the PCS-9 in your other thread? Why resurrect an old thread?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=577375


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

Just bought a PCS-10 myself. Can you say STOKED!!!!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Park PCS-9. I got it for my birthday one year.  Works well enough for my occasional home use.


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 28, 2006)

louisssss said:


> What do u guys think of the Basic Park PCS-9 Stand? is it worth $87 shipped new?


IMO nope.

I threw mine away cause nobody I know wanted it-clamp sucks, clumsy, heavy, takes up a ton of space, as non portable as it gets, cheaply made etc-read my review on it- and got the ultimate sports pro elite- which is the best I've used. Like night and day.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

> I threw mine away cause nobody I know wanted it-clamp sucks, clumsy, heavy, takes up a ton of space, as non portable as it gets, cheaply made etc-read my review on it- and got the ultimate sports pro elite- which is the best I've used. Like night and day.


Really? The $250 stand was better than the $100 stand? Come on, get some perspective. Louissss is after a stand for $100, and the Park is pretty good for that sort of price. As some of us have already said: for light/occasional use, the PCS-9 is just fine. My main stand is the Park PRS4W and wouldn't swap it for anything; but I wouldn't recommend it to somebody who can only spend, or only wants to spend, $100.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

moishlashen said:


> I threw mine away cause nobody I know wanted it-clamp sucks, clumsy, heavy, takes up a ton of space, as non portable as it gets, cheaply made etc-read my review on it- and got the ultimate sports pro elite- which is the best I've used. Like night and day.


Yeah, no. I could not disagree with you more. I worked in a shop for many years, and used the excellent Park shop stands. Once I left and started wrenching at home i bought the PCS-9 and it's been great for many years. It's extremely fast to use, holds the bike well, and is durable. I can't really ask for more.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Whats so bad about the Park 9's clamping mechanism? is it a bad idea to have the clamp holding up my bike for months at a time, using the clamp to hold the seatpost/let the saddle hang off the clamp arm (which would u suggest) over the winter?

the stand will be used for occasional adjustments, cleaning, storage. What are the benefits of the $250 stand over this $87 stand?


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 28, 2006)

SteveUK said:


> Really? The $250 stand was better than the $100 stand? Come on, get some perspective. Louissss is after a stand for $100, and the Park is pretty good for that sort of price. As some of us have already said: for light/occasional use, the PCS-9 is just fine. My main stand is the Park PRS4W and wouldn't swap it for anything; but I wouldn't recommend it to somebody who can only spend, or only wants to spend, $100.


I've got your perspective right here: swingin. :thumbsup:

I paid $189 on sale BTW for a stand that is 10 times better. I'm not Mr high roller fancy pants either just too poor to buy cheap.

I didn't have as foul opinion of the Park until I got the Pro elite. After using it for a day I despised the Park. The clamp is usable but not anywhere near as tight or sure handed as the Ultimate. The 2 leg deal is clumsy to work with if you have to move the stand at all or the bike once on the stand. The plastic clamp holding the 2 vertical parts of the stand together on mine cracked after about a month. I hated it.

If you plan on setting the PCS-9 up and never moving it or the bike it may work for you. I personally think its a waste of money and would save for a better one.

No I don't work for Ultimate or whatever they are now.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

did u really throw it away, because it has some years of warranty just because u broke the little plastic clamp. 

I guess i'll have to wait and see how well my pcs-9 works for basic maintenance.


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 28, 2006)

louisssss said:


> did u really throw it away, because it has some years of warranty just because u broke the little plastic clamp.
> 
> I guess i'll have to wait and see how well my pcs-9 works for basic maintenance.


You may love it-I hope you do and I hope you get many years of service out of it. If a friend asked me what you asked me I would tell them the same thing. I'm not going to blow smoke like SteveUK and say "well if you only have $100 its the best" blah blah blah. I personally think a stand is not something you want to skimp on and I know it first hand. Bad Mechanic I'm sure knows much more about stands and wrenching in general than I ever will so his experience is gold. Key word being experience here. He has one and uses it and loves it. This forum is here to share info and experiences which is what I am doing.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

moishlashen said:


> You may love it-I hope you do and I hope you get many years of service out of it. If a friend asked me what you asked me I would tell them the same thing. I'm not going to blow smoke like SteveUK and say "well if you only have $100 its the best" blah blah blah. I personally think a stand is not something you want to skimp on and I know it first hand. Bad Mechanic I'm sure knows much more about stands and wrenching in general than I ever will so his experience is gold. Key word being experience here. He has one and uses it and loves it. This forum is here to share info and experiences which is what I am doing.


well, thanks for that information, but a budget is a budget. You've recommended me something that costs from 2x-3x as much as i was willing to spend on a stand. If everyone were to "not skimp" on stuff out there, then we'd all be buying top of the line: bikes, pumps, tools, locks, bike stands, soap, etc" since those are some pretty important items when spending big money


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

> I didn't have as foul opinion of the Park until I got the Pro elite. After using it for a day I despised the Park. The clamp is usable but not anywhere near as tight or sure handed as the Ultimate. The 2 leg deal is clumsy to work with if you have to move the stand at all or the bike once on the stand. The plastic clamp holding the 2 vertical parts of the stand together on mine cracked after about a month. I hated it.


Regardless of how cheap you managed to get the Ultimate, the fact remains that they're from vastly different ends of the quality spectrum. It's obvious that the differences you've listed are going to be evident and I still don't think that it's fair to compare; we're still talking about a stand which would cost at least twice as much.

I don't know if you've seen any of the posts I've made about choosing tools, but I'm very much in the "very best you can afford" way of thinking. I've also made it clear that I think that the PCS-9 is fine for light/occasional use, and I stand (pardon the pun) by that. It's not going to fall apart with the kind of use Louisss has mentioned and none of its perceived flaws should really be causative of any problems. If $100 is all Louisss can afford, then the Park is a pretty decent choice.

I'm not saying that the PCS-9 is the best, just that it's about as good as one can get at the price-point we're talking about. Please don't mis-quote me.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

very good points both of u guys, if i had $250 or $200 for a stand, of course i'm going to consider other options. i look into other brands but was recommended park @$100, and for $200+ the ultimate stands or Park's higher end stands, as well as aspire velotech(sp?)

But then again, at this point in time if i had $250, i'd be trying to get myself a 2nd set of wheels and maybe some mac tools


----------



## Nadamamasboy (May 20, 2006)

I actually ended up getting the Velomann V2500 Repair Stand for $89 Canadian, solid build although a little tricky to put together (instructions suck). I'm recently laid off so I have lots of time, lol!!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i use the ghetto home made pipe clamp stand that guy did a write up on.

it uh.. holds bikes up for repairs. what are you guys doing with your stands? :lol:


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I've had an Ultimate stand for about 14 years - still works great for my home and road-trip/vacation usage. The Park models are OK at the low end, and the shop stands rock. If I was going to get a Park portable, I'd get the PRS-20 Race Stand (Don't need the lighter-weight PRS-21) - it folds up nicely, works well and would do all I need it to. If I was flying or traveling a lot, might get the PRS-21, but at the same basic weight, might also get the Ultimate again - as mine has been fantastic.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

I have an Ultimate Pro. (Ultimate sold their bike stand business to Feedback Sports.)

The stand's base is a tripod that's easy to fold up when not in use. This is important to me because I have limited space in my garage. I use the stand after each ride for post-ride cleaning and lubing. That means that I carry it in it's semi-folded up state where it resides in a corner when I'm not using it and place it in an open area of the garage, after first pushing the legs down to their fully open position. There's a quick release for holding the legs in the open position, but I rarely bother with it because the legs always stay open once I place it on the floor. In any case, it takes only a matter of seconds to set the stand up for use or to put it away when I'm done.

The fact that base is a tripod means that it will be stable on uneven surfaces. Not such a big deal in my garage, but it's been handy when I've brought the stand with me on bike trips.

The clamp works well and is easy to use.

The stand raises and lowers easily. At full height, the drivetrain is exactly at the right level for me to work on it while standing up. The stand adjusts to in between heights well too. When working on the suspension, I place a small folding table (actually, a Stanley Folding Workbench)) under the rear wheel and then lower the bike so that the rear wheel is supported by the table. (Some full suspension bikes will show interference between the swingarm and some other part of the bike, possibly the chainrings, if you let the swingarm drop after removing the rear shock.) In any case, the height is easy to adjust and, once set, it stays put.

The one thing that I wish would work better is the knob for rotating the bike vertically. I find that I have to make it pretty tight to keep it from slipping. Sometimes it's so tight that have trouble loosening it when I need to.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> i use the ghetto home made pipe clamp stand that guy did a write up on.
> 
> it uh.. holds bikes up for repairs. what are you guys doing with your stands? :lol:


do you have a link to that homemade stand?
i'm gonna search for it right now, i'll update my post if i find it.

thanks in advance
edit: found a few threads and lots of info. i'll be building one soon.
right now i don't have a work stand, but i have 2 bike trays (thule) mounted on a work bench that keep the bikes from falling over in the garage. it would be nice to have a work stand too.
picked up the bike trays from a thrift store for $5 each.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been using an ancient Blackburn that I've borrowed from a friend for the last ten years!! It is no longer made but it works well, it is a bit heavy though, but it does the job, stable and the clamp rotates.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been using the PCS-9 or it's equivalent for about 4 years now and is much better then hanging my bike on rope attached to the garage rafters. I also have about 8 bikes in my garage that I work on all the time but being on a tight family budget only afforded me about $100...

The only thing I would like is to change the clamp from the screw type to the spring/quick lever. Has anyone switched hacked/modded the clamp to be the spring loaded one? I want to do something like what the PCS-10 stand has now for the clamping.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Build one of these. Better then any <$100 stand otherwise.

http://www.tomhoppe.com/index.php/2009/11/my-first-welding-project-25-bike-repair-stand/

-Tom


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

Tom i'm gonna build that one, but i'm gonna mount it on the wall. i'm also gonna make it easier to rotate the bike in the stand.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

its pretty much just good for clamping the seat post and doing repairs.. which i think its perfect for home. shop environment would be different. 

i sold my welder when i moved.. when i grab another one im planning on welding concave plates and pads to the pipe clamp to have a nicer setup.

i did it more as a goof off project because i had the pipes already and just needed the clamp. ended up working so well i kinda wrote off any further stand purchase.


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

Topeak Prep Stand Max. Wicked light, stable (so long as the bike is in line with a leg), ultra portable, and a steal at $85. Although that was from Beyond Bikes, and shipping took 2 weeks. About $95 anywhere else it seems. Oh yeah, and a handy carrying bag.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

SteveUK said:


> Really? The $250 stand was better than the $100 stand? Come on, get some perspective. Louissss is after a stand for $100, and the Park is pretty good for that sort of price. As some of us have already said: for light/occasional use, the PCS-9 is just fine. My main stand is the *Park PRS4W *and wouldn't swap it for anything; but I wouldn't recommend it to somebody who can only spend, or only wants to spend, $100.


Steve, what would you get now, if you were buying a free standing stand?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Simplemind said:


> Steve, what would you get now, if you were buying a free standing stand?


With home use in mind, rather than something specifically portable, I'd probably go for the Park PCS4. The clamping mechanism is virtually the same as the PRS4W and the stand part is both robust and, just as importantly, fairly compact. The leg design means that the stand is easily maneouverable in a small work area and also that I don't ever have to step over the legs. I have a Velomann as my 'other' stand and, as useful as it is, I find myself irritated by its huge, protruding front legs.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

SteveUK said:


> With home use in mind, rather than something specifically portable, I'd probably go for the Park PCS4. The clamping mechanism is virtually the same as the PRS4W and the stand part is both robust and, just as importantly, fairly compact. The leg design means that the stand is easily maneouverable in a small work area and also that I don't ever have to step over the legs. I have a Velomann as my 'other' stand and, as useful as it is, I find myself irritated by its huge, protruding front legs.


Thanks Steve, I have the older home model, don't know the number, but it has the U shaped legs that flair out. The main weakness is the rotation locking design, just basically a bolt jambed into the support bar, which will turn when locked down, unless you use unreasonable force. That said, if I buy a new one, I would want a good rotational lock, and a stable base.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

> The main weakness is the rotation locking design, just basically a bolt jambed into the support bar, which will turn when locked down, unless you use unreasonable force.


This is pretty much how the PRS4W works for rotation. I've only once had an issue with it; I don't even remeber what I was doing, perhaps it was trying to pull a HTII drive-side crank out*, but a ended up on my arse in the middle of the workshop with my bike, clamp attached, on top of me. It's common sense really, to not pull on the clamp when its own clamp isn't fastened, in much the same way as it's common sense not to push/pull a freestanding workstand too hard when the bike is held in it. Like I said, I only made that mistake once!

*poor technique, I know! A gentle tap with a rubber mallet on the axle end is far more sensible.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

I think the proper term for the rotation clamp is "clutch", anyway the ultimate clutch looks good.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

so.. whats the consensus on leaving the bike clamped by the seatpost for months over the winter? (my seatpost is carbon)


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

louisssss said:


> so.. whats the consensus on leaving the bike clamped by the seatpost for months over the winter? (my seatpost is carbon)


It's probably OK, however it IS a polymer, which is subject to taking a set when a load is applied over time. With the number of reported broken seatposts i've read about, if it were me, I'd find another storage method. :skep:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

louisssss said:


> so.. whats the consensus on leaving the bike clamped by the seatpost for months over the winter? (my seatpost is carbon)


get a bike rack then...
I wouldn't let a bike sit idle for 'months' anyways


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

I've also got an Ultimate Pro that I've had and used heavily for many years. This suggests to me that the newer version/name of these is still an excellent stand.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I use a WrenchForce stand...

It was around $150.00. Excellent clamp, and it is very stable. 

It folds up, so I guess you could call it portable, but it weighs a ton. It's steel, not aluminum.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Park Pro Race 15
Portable snd very steady


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

for this stuff - craigslist has been my friend. I just picked up a PCS - 1 for $35. I like this because it has the what i call 'shop style' clamp. Meaning it is not a screw type clamp - its the same principal as the pro clamp that shops use.

the bad part is that the legs will fold on you if you try to slide it with a bike on it (but that is easily fixable by adding another bolt/qr or just some Velcro strap.

It holds my Trek EX8 in any angle without any issue and without having to use a lot of tightening force to keep the angle from slipping.


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=62


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

looks flexy


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

^^ Looks like it will work great for tuneups, but maybe not for higher torques.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

I used a cheap spin doctor thing that grabbed the bottom bracket and down tube for years but I got a Park PCS10 this year. It holds a 19.5" Trek Fuel EX8 by the seatpost with no problems. The clamp is a little slow but the clutch has worked fine. I also clamp some steel road bikes by the frame tubes. The Park stand is a little bulky and quirky but I got a great deal at REI with a gift card and 20% off and the clamp seemed better than the feedback/ultimate stand they also had.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

mrben0101 said:


> I have a Park Tool stand. It is the one that folds down and this is why I got it.. The stand is great and stabel and I can put it in the trunk of the car and take to the trail head or camp site.


I have this same stand. It works great.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Almost done with my homemade one*

I was looking to buy a stand, and thought I could make one better and cheaper. Mine is a cross between 2 DIY ones that I found online:
http://www.tomhoppe.com/index.php/2009/11/my-first-welding-project-25-bike-repair-stand/
and 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=583501 check out the link in the 1st post, it takes you a blog:http://afajarito.blogspot.com/2010/01/diy-portable-bike-repair-stand.html for how he made it.

Anyway, mine adjusts from 38" to 72" high, and has the same adjustment features as the second. 
I'm about $70 in plus 4 hours of work. I just need to clean it up a bit now.
No way will it ever look as nice as the one made with the PA stand, but it's probably never leavinbg my garage/driveway, and can break down even more than the 3rd picture if I unscrew the verticle pipe from the bottom T.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^ likes that. Heavy as balls I take it. Looks stable.


----------

